# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Правила firewall для NetBIOS

## SANIOK_AV

Доброго времени суток! 
Ситуация такова: 
Есть два компьютера (к примеру один с айпишником 1.1.1.1 второй с 2.2.2.2) между ними маршрутизатор. 
Подскажите пожалуйста какие правила фаерволинга (в одном и в обратном направлении) нужно прописать на этом маршрутизаторе, чтобы с компьютера 1.1.1.1 можно было добраться к расшареной папке на компьютере 2.2.2.2 (т.е. на компе 1.1.1.1 в проводнике набрал "//2.2.2.2/Папка" и увидел её содержимое )
Заранее благодарен!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Я думаю, что в таком варианте адресов у Вас не получится, т.к. компьютеры в разных сетях. Имеет смысл рассматривать вариант: 1.1.1.1 и 1.1.1.2 + шлюз скажем 1.1.1.100 и все это с одинаковой маской подсети.

----------


## Юльча

модель маршрутизатора неплохо было бы указать 

имха, теоретически возможно
на маршрутизаторе покопать настройки виртуал сервера/портфорвардинг
и возможно придется дополнительно на компьютерах прописать роуты

*Добавлено через 48 минут*

хотя мне на asus wl-500 с прошивкой dd-wrt так настроить не получилось  :Smiley: 
или не хватило терпения.
предпочла ftp и не жалею  :Smiley: 
ftp настраивала прописав статический роут на компьютере в сети А для обращения к компьютеру в сети Б и включила портфорвардинг для портов 20,21 на самом роутере
и естественно подняв ftp сервер на компьютере Б

----------


## XiTri

Для работы расшареных папок требуются порты в оба направления
139,445 TCP
137,138 UDP
Надеюсь компы друг друга пингуют нормально  :Smiley:

----------


## Юльча

а насколько важен в данном случае пинг? 
у меня  схема такая: комп А и роутер в одной подсети провайдера, комп Б (с ftp) сидит за роутером в домашней подсети
комп А и шлюз друг друга пингуют, комп Б - комп А пингует, но комп А - комп Б не пингует.
если важен то вопрос "зачем" и "как пробросить пинг?" )

т.е. у меня компьютер находящийся за роутером с запущенным фтп сервером НЕ пингуется, хотя при этом фтп работает нормально. 
да порты 137-139, 445 форвардятся роутером, но шары на компьютере за роутером не работали ..

----------


## Iron Monk

> "зачем" и "как пробросить пинг?"


Зачем
Как пробросить - следует из Зачем

----------


## Юльча

*Iron Monk*, что такое пинг и зачем он вообще нужен общее представление имею..

вами вероятно пропущена фраза в моем вопросе "в данном случае" и как пример с моим работающим фтп без пинга..
и по вашей ссылке ответа на "как пробросить" не нашла.. можно готовый рецепт? 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

рецепт уже не нужен, нашла нужную настройку, сняла галку в фаерволе роутера - Block Anonymous WAN Requests (ping) 
на время проверки отключила все фаерволы на участвующих в проверке компьютерах и самом роутере..
идеально пингуемся, остается разобраться с шарами, которые все так же остаются недоступны  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 38 минут*

о, доступ к шарам есть.. вопрос снят.. 
проблема была именно в этом компьютере (нужно внимательнее было смотреть настройки шар, доступов и служб, т.к. шары не видны даже в своей подсети), а вот с другим компьютером находящемся в этой же подсети проблем нет - он извне и пингуется и его шары извне доступны.. похоже и проброс портов был лишним..   )

спасибо всем отвечающим, было очень интересно разобраться в вопросе.. вот только не знаю насколько это помогло автору темы )
и я все-таки предпочитаю фтп  :Smiley:

----------


## XiTri

Вы правы "в данном случае" пинг вообще непричём. Но пинг это самое простое и доступное средство диагностики ,а топик стартеру надо с чего-то начать.

Хотя я б рекомендовал забить на сетевые папки и использовать фтп сервер к примеру FileZilla. И вообще эти папки я настраиваю ради интереса, вам ведь принтеры по сети (Lanman print не 9100)не использовать.

----------


## SANIOK_AV

*PavelA*, 
*Юльча*, 
айпишники в данном случае я "образно" привёл...
Меня интересовали именно порты



> Для работы расшареных папок требуются порты в оба направления
> 
> 139,445 TCP
> 
> 137,138 UDP
> 
> Надеюсь компы друг друга пингуют нормально


Вот это как раз то что мне было нужно!

Всем огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## PavelA

> айпишники в данном случае я "образно" привёл...


 Странно. Из одной сети - одна песня, из разных совершенно другая.

----------


## Юльча

> похоже и проброс портов был лишним..   )


забыла уточнить.. проброс был лишним, что показалось мне очень странным,
поэтому пересмотрела все свои настройки и нашла в настройках файервола снятую мной галку
Filter WAN NAT Redirection 
уверена, что именно она позволяет лазить в шары за роутером, хотя в данный момент проверить и не могу


мало ли, вдруг кому-то еще пригодится  :Smiley:

----------

